# are pm's restricted?



## dalelloyd (Apr 19, 2005)

Are they? To a particular number a day? I seem to have a few stuck in my outbox and won't send for some reason?


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

This just means that the recpient hasn't read them yet. They stay in Outbox til they're read, then they move to the Sentbox.


----------



## dalelloyd (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks dude!


----------

